# Fertilizer prices



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Just curious to see what everyone else was seeing for fertilizer prices? I only priced 0-0-60 and 34-0-0 since that is what I'm needing to put out this spring. I got quoted $365 for the potash and $442 for the nitrogen. The nitrogen is a 50-50 blend of urea and ammonium sulfate which is the standard nitrogen available around here. These were bagged fertilizer prices......I was told it cost an extra $40 a ton to have it bagged. Just curious to see what prices others were seeing. I thought the price on the K sounded pretty good but the N was high.

Hayden


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Urea:Growmark $390 Bulk, Western Reserve $375 Bulk, Local Mill $422 Bagged

19-19-19: Growmark $460 Bulk, Western Reserve $414 Bulk, Local Mill $461 Bagged

Bulk does not include delivery. As of 2 weeks ago. These were the only 2 that I priced out.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Going tomorrow to get mine.. 17/19/19 with sulfur added... using my bulk 1K tote bags 425.00 ton...

Carolina Eastern...


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayden,

Here are some prices from one of the lower priced places near me. These are from their December price list. All prices are tons. Delivery not included. Last time I talked to them, they thought fertilizer prices would go up as the economy heats up this spring.

19-19-19 - 50lb bags $495, 1 ton bag $480

0-0-60 - 50lb bags $430. 1 ton bag $415

18-46-0 - 50lb bags $595, 1 ton bag $580

0-46-0 - 50lb bags $595, 1 ton bag $580

46-0-0 - 50lb bags $455, 1 ton bag $440

They do not list 34-0-0.

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Here is what I just paid

46-0-0- Urea $426.67/ton

21-0-0-24 Ammonium Sulfate $370.67/ton

SSP 40 Rock with Avail $730.67/ton

Humi [K] $3.50/ Lbs

SSP 11-52-0 w/ Avail $710.67/ton

0-0-60 Muriate of Potash $390.00/ton

Standard Prill Gypsum $350.00/ton

90% Elemental Sulfur $0.25/Lbs


----------



## MrLuggs (Dec 14, 2015)

Up here in the mitten, I just paid

$511 for MAP

$330 for Potash

$317 for AMS


----------

